# Solved: How to restore my contact back on Iphone



## agbe981 (Feb 13, 2009)

i wanted to sync my contacts on my iphone 3gs running IOS 6.1 to my outlook . I dont know what I did but it seems all my contacts on the phone is gone. now my phone shows no contact. can someone please help me out?


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Your itunes should have backup of it.


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

ETech7 said:


> Your itunes should have backup of it.


Either that, or if you had iCloud setup then that should have your contacts backed up as well.


----------



## agbe981 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not backed up to icloud b4. i trying syncing with itune but no contact was transferred to my phone. i used iphone backup extractor and i can see the backup intune on my file system but how to restore is the problem now


----------



## drmacpccom (Feb 22, 2013)

Usually you have to put the phone in DFU mode:

http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/DFU_Mode

Once you put your phone into this mode, you will need to restore the backup file that you have using the itunes program. This should put the contacts back if you backed them up. I hope this helps.


----------



## agbe981 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have restored my contact back. I connected iphone to itune, right clicked on my iphone at the left side, then i clicked on restore from backup. then i selected from the backup files available on itune.


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you for this!


----------

